# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bóle w okolicy łopatki

## Michał

Witam. 

Od pewnego czasu czuję ból w okolicy prawej łopatki i trwa to około pół godziny. Zwłaszcza jak ruszam ręką w różne strony to mnie boli. A jak wdycham powietrze to czuję tj. kłucie. 
Nie wiem co mi jest. 

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

